#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Unauthorised downloads with every click on TD! !??

## Chittychangchang

WTF, this has been going on for a week now!
When I'm on my phone using TD my phone gets a new download which I carn't open or examine with every click!

What's going on?

Think Lulu is trying to hack me and send me a nasty virus  :Smile: 


Example exhibit A


Help required and suggestions. 

CCC

----------


## Neverna

^ I've had similar when using a phone, Chitty. I don't get them on my laptop. I think they are "flash" files.

----------


## pseudolus

TD is "Not Secure" as the owner can not be arsed to pay the pennies for the certificate thingy. Perhaps it is something about this? Where is Harry when you need him?

----------


## uncle junior

I had one of those today. Dunno if it was connected with TD or not. I ran antimalware and cleaned the phone....hasn't happened since

----------


## Topper

I get "This page can't be found" sort of messages nearly every time I click something here and the photo uploader stuff ain't been working reliably for a week or so now..

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ^ I've had similar when using a phone, Chitty. I don't get them on my laptop. I think they are "flash" files.


I just clicked on the footy thread and instantly got four downloads, WTF. .

----------


## Chittychangchang

I get the "not secure" all the time.

Not had the "out of resources" for a while

These "flash files" are a mystery. ..

It's a recent development.

----------


## Luigi

Odd, for sure. 

Had to look up what an SFI file is, as all of those downloads are .sfi

https://fileinfo.com/extension/swf


An SWF file is an animation created with Adobe Flash that can be played by Flash Player or with a web browser that has the Flash plugin installed. It may contain text, vector and raster graphics, and interactive content written in ActionScript.

More Information
SWF files are commonly used to bring animated graphics, video, and sound to the web. They are also a popular means of delivering browser-based games. Because SWF files contain compiled ActionScript and compressed media, they are not meant to be edited. To modify a Flash animation, it is recommended to edit the original .FLA file instead.
SWF (pronounced "Swiff") was originally an acronym for "Shockwave Flash" since the SWF format was designed for Shockwave Player. However, as SWF files became a standard means of publishing Flash content on the web, the acronym has been modified to mean Small Web Format

----------


## NamPikToot

Where's Buttfly out IT expert, or is this tech too new for him?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cheers Lulu, so for example if I had 2 phones with same Gmail and one was being used for games and gaming this might explain it. ..

----------


## pseudolus

Chitty - did you happen to work in an insurance company in 2001 that was representing Sheldon Adelson after he demolished Tower 7 for the payout? If so, you might be being hacked.

----------


## HuangLao

> TD is "Not Secure" as the owner can not be arsed to pay the pennies for the certificate thingy. Perhaps it is something about this? Where is Harry when you need him?


Their indifference towards security/upgrading is quite alarming...
Perhaps telling of future things to come?

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Norton

> I ran antimalware and cleaned the phone....hasn't happened since


There ya go Chitty. Run malware and stop accessing those dodgey dog n pony show sites.  :Smile: 

I have never had any of the above.

----------


## Chittychangchang

It only happens on this site.

----------


## Norton

> It only happens on this site.


Don't know mate. I only use my android pad but have no probs.

----------


## Dillinger

Ive been having the problem for a while on my mobile too, using Samsung Internet.

If i go to threads with pics or videos I get offered loads of download folders or the chance to watch them  in VLC pkayer.

If its a busy thread like show us your you tube vids or one of Fishlockers i get tons of fukkin files

----------


## Chittychangchang

At least you have the opportunity to decline them.

Every thread I click on gives me a few automatic downloads without choice and worryingly,I haven't a clue what they are.
If it continues there will be only one option for me regrettably.

----------


## baldrick

what browser are you using ?  chrome ?

go into settings and turn a few of the auto start sh1t off

----------


## pseudolus

I'll buy the forum and get it all sorted out folks. I'll let him keep his whore adverts for free as well. 

fear not folks.... a deal is in the world. You'll know when the deal has been made  :yerman:

----------


## Dillinger

> Every thread I click on gives me a few automatic downloads without choice and worryingly,I haven't a clue what they are.


You tube vids, photos and a bit of subliminal adware from the modsroom.

----------


## Dillinger

I reckon Nev or Norts started adding a new plugin, then forgot all about it :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> I reckon Nev or Norts started adding a new plugin, then forgot all about it


No problem - I'll kick them into touch. Adding this gif because I find it mesmerising.

----------


## cyrille

> If it continues there will be only one option for me regrettably.

----------


## Luigi

I'd go for changing the settings on the phone and browser, then doing a full malware sweep.

----------


## jabir

> Where's Buttfly out IT expert, or is this tech too new for him?


He's lost the lot, didn't back up, says that's for pussies!

----------


## baldrick

> He's lost the lot, didn't back up, says that's for pussies!


likely slackula has a fully copy and would give it to him

if he paid in bitcoin  :Very Happy:

----------


## uncle junior

Happened to me twice today after checking TD on my phone. Ran anti-malware both times.

----------


## Norton

> Samsung Internet


I use Chrome but have Samsung as well. Switched to use Samsung and experienced same probs you guys are having. No expert but install Chrome and see if fixes.

----------


## Norton

> I'll buy the forum and get it all sorted out folks


Thought you are the owner.  :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

I'm using Samsung internet.... dling chrome for android now.

----------


## Norton

> I'm using Samsung internet.... dling chrome for android now.


Let us know if Chrome sorts prob.

----------


## baldrick

chrome will sort the problems , though then google will know for sure you like goat felching vids

----------


## SKkin

I use Firefox and Avast for android. Never had anything like this happen on my mobile. Yet...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sorry I was away on me hols in Chiang Mai.

Where I only opened TD a few times and didn't have any problems whatsoever.

PEBKAC.

----------


## Chittychangchang

The onslaught of downloads appears to have halted, ruddy strange.

----------


## pseudolus

The russians were hacking TD.

----------


## SKkin

The new posts button is lousy with novichok...beware.

----------


## pseudolus

> Thought you are the owner.


No, that's Mr Jong-Un's namesake. Me, I'm just Sid James and don't own TD.... yet..... and when I do those that crossed me will now about it.... by thunder they will....

----------


## Chittychangchang

Putins at it again...

Ffs

----------


## NamPikToot

Chitty, get a samsung slide like me  :Smile:  that'll fukin take you right back

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Putins at it again...
> 
> Ffs


I don't suppose you've considered that you've got adware or something on it?

Try running Malwarebytes a/v.

----------


## Neverna

Look at the codes, Chitty. 

That's hacker speak for Man U and the Russians!

----------


## Chittychangchang

Where's my tin foil :Smile: 
The fookers are still at it!

----------


## SKkin

You'll need to do this chitty...

----------


## Chittychangchang

WTF the onslaught is endless..




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neverna

Chitty, which browser are you using? 

Try this in your browser.

Tap the 3 vertical dots in the top right hand side of the screen, then tap 

Samsung Browser:
Settings > Internet Settings > Advanced > Confirm Downloads (show a confirmation pop up before downloading files)

Chrome:
Settings > Site Settings > Automatic downloads (ask first) ON

----------


## Dillinger

^ will give it a whirl

Mine was off

----------


## Dillinger

Nope, that didn't work .

Fuckin piece of shit, unsafe, virused up mother fucking malwared up cont of a  site,
See you on the other side Chitty  you wanker.

----------


## pseudolus

All this seemed to start happened when the websites safety certificate expired and matey was too tight to renew it.

----------


## Luigi

> Fuckin piece of shit, unsafe, virused up mother fucking malwared up cont of a site,


I did press a few buttons to see what would happen after I bought it.  :Ponder: 








Soz about that. Will see if I can unpress them.

----------


## Norton

> Fuckin piece of shit, unsafe, virused up mother fucking malwared up cont of a site,


It's lulu's av pic. Trash it.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing: 

Probably is, Now you can easily upload photos, no doubt you could upload your PC's viruses

----------


## NamPikToot

> Look at the codes, Chitty. 
> 
> That's hacker speak for Man U and the Russians!


Its Lulu the fuker

----------


## Chittychangchang

All quiet then wham! Like a dose of herpes...

----------


## HuangLao

Don't browse on your phone.
Problem solved.

----------


## cyrille

To be doubly safe...stop posting here completely.

----------


## baldrick

not everyone has insects to count when they are on the shitter, jeff

----------

